# Parking lot by Central Park



## rbyrnesjr (Dec 28, 2010)

We actually did the first storm with a bucket loader.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

That stuff looks heavy


----------



## rbyrnesjr (Dec 28, 2010)

It was. Worst part is that it melts and freezes leaving a layer of ice under the snow.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Get in there with a loader to stack in front of the getto artThumbs Up


----------



## NJjunior973 (Nov 4, 2010)

rbyrnesjr 
where are you from?


----------

